
Computer chip with holes is speed demon - GreekOphion
http://outcomemag.com/science/2012/03/08/computer-chip-with-holes-is-speed-demon/
======
sp332
Original press release:
<https://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/37095.wss>

------
etrain
Oblig Simpsons reference: "Speed holes - they make the car go faster."

